# verbo + into + gerundio = deceived us into believeing...



## loureed4

Hola,

   Hace muy pocos días me encontré con esta construcción:

"They deceived us into believing that..." que yo traduzco como: "Nos engañaron haciéndonos creer que..."

   Es una construcción gramatical bastante complicada para mí, y me preguntaba si puedo obtener un ejemplo más o 2 sobre el uso de esta difícil estructura. (Estoy intentando algunos pero me es realmente difícil):

"We were led to the city into thinking we would find the hidden treasure there." ??¿¿ ...I am really confused!

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## danielfranco

Bueno, pero como dice el diccionario de este sitio, la frase común para expresar la misma idea en español sería _nos hicieron creer que…_


----------



## Wandering JJ

OK, you talked me into helping you. 
You pushed me into thinking of a second example.

Desgraciadamente tu última frase no vale, pero la podrías cambiar un poquito: 'We were led into thinking we would find hidden treasure in the city'. 

To 'talk sb. into haciendo algo' = persuadir/convencer a alguien que haga algo.


----------



## loureed4

Thanks both!!
Gracias a ambos!!

Wandering JJ, tus 2 ejemplos son geniales, lo agradezco muchísimo porque estoy intentando ejemplo para saber más acerca de esta interesante estructura pero me es ciertamente difícil.

Sólo necesitaba dos ejemplos. También buscaré la palabra "into" en wordreference para ver si así encuentro más ejemplos.

For the time being, I will study yours!! , por el momento estudiaré los dos que me has dado.

Muchas, muchas, muchas gracias por dichos ejemplos!!


----------



## loureed4

De todas formas, me surge una pregunta,

¿Es siempre "...*into + believing/thinking*" ?.

Es decir, de los 4 nombrados en este hilo, 3 son referentes a "...into thinking/believing...."

El otro es: "You talked me into helping you" pero en este caso, "talk into" es un phrasal verb, por lo que es diferente.

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Wandering JJ

It's always a pleasure to help someone deeply interested in language subtleties! 

Acabo de encontrar este hilo WR que podría ayudarte más: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=656

Un saludo.


----------



## loureed4

Gracias Wandering!! , eres de gran ayuda, muy generoso!! . No hay tanta gente generosa hoy en día.

How could not I find that thread? Yo debería haberlo buscado, disculpas.

Ahora mismo estaba estudiando la palabra "into" en el diccionario de wordreference, pero iré al hilo que me has pasado.

Infinitas gracias!!


----------



## Wandering JJ

Loureed, aquí hay otro hilo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=625061


----------



## loureed4

Okay, echaré un vistazo a ambos hilos!. I feel overwhelmed, hehe, Gracias de veras!


----------



## Wandering JJ

loureed4 said:


> How could not I find that thread?
> 
> Infinitas gracias!!



Ha-ha, you couldn't find that thread because searching "into" was too laborious, so I tried "deceived into" and "pushed into" after failing with "led into"!


----------



## Philip Hughes

This is first time i came here and happy to see such a great info here, so many interesting things i found here related to education, i dont have words that how i describe this forum. Its amazing.


----------



## loureed4

Wandering JJ said:


> Ha-ha, you couldn't find that thread because searching "into" was too laborious, so I tried "deceived into" and "pushed into" after failing with "led into"!



Ops! , my fault then!!. I should have done an advanced search!  

Thanks a lot Wandering JJ (once more!! )

Philip Hughes, it is very difficult to put into words how great this site is, it is within my top ten on the internet, over time you'll realize.


----------



## loureed4

Wandering JJ, 

    En uno de los hilos que me has pasado (gracias!!) dice esto:

    "the largest US telecoms company may be *pushed into making *an acquisition."

Entonces, no es siempre "...into thinking/believing."

Es difícil esto, pero hoy quiero estudiarlo, pero no encuentro el patrón (the pattern) , but I'll find it. 

Gracias otra vez!!


----------



## macame

Hola:
La construcción de la que hablas es: _verb + somebody + into + -ing (doing something).
_El verbo que va en gerundio puede ser cualquiera no necesariamente _thinking/believing.
_Ejemplos:
_I coaxed the child into going to bed.
They provoked him into losing his temper.
They deceived her into handing over the money.

_Espero haberte aclarado un poco el asunto .


----------



## Wandering JJ

loureed4 said:


> Wandering JJ,
> 
> En uno de los hilos que me has pasado (gracias!!) dice esto:
> 
> "the largest US telecoms company may be *pushed into making *an acquisition."
> 
> Entonces, no es siempre "...into thinking/believing."
> 
> Es difícil esto, pero hoy quiero estudiarlo, pero no encuentro el patrón (the pattern) , but I'll find it.
> 
> Gracias otra vez!!


A lo mejor tendría más sentido si pensaras en términos de un phrasal verb: 'to be pushed into doing something' = 'to be forced to do something'. However, I'm not sure! It's easy for me for obvious reasons!

Macame has some interesting examples.


----------



## macame

Tal vez te podríamos ayudar mejor si nos explicas un poco más qué es lo que te resulta difícil de entender.


----------



## Bark

Buenas,

A ver si consígo explicártelo en castellano:

La construcción es "verbo1 + persona + into +verbo2(ing)". Se podría traducir como: Mediante el *verbo1 *he conseguido que la *persona* realice la acción del *verbo2*.

Por lo tanto:

They provoked him into losing his temper. *Provocándolo*, ellos han conseguido que *él pierda *los nervios.
They deceived her into handing over the money. *Engañándola*, ellos han conseguido que *ella *les *entrege *el dinero.

Espero haberte ayudado.

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## loureed4

Thanks all!!

Macame, your examples are really helpful, I always learn much more with examples!

Bark, tu explicación es simplemente genial! , muy fácil de entender. 

Ahora voy a estudiar los ejemplos que ha presentado Macame y la explicación de Bart, porque quiero dominar esta interesante estructura.

Many, many thanks all!


----------



## loureed4

I am trying examples of my own, but the first one is really awkward (I think):

-I asked her into driving me home. = I asked to drive/take me home.

-They convinced us into going to bed early. = They convinced us to go to bed early.

-Her parents always convince her into going to bed early. = Her parents always convince her to go to bed early.

??. Gosh!


----------



## Bark

loureed4 said:


> I am trying examples of my own, but the first one is really awkward (I think):
> 
> -I asked her into driving me home. = I asked to drive/take me home.
> 
> -They convinced us into going to bed early. = They convinced us to go to bed early.
> 
> -Her parents always convince her into going to bed early. = Her parents always convince her to go to bed early.
> 
> ??. Gosh!




Igual me estoy metiendo en camisas de once varas pero no me suenan bien tus ejemplos. El caso es que el objetivo de la estructura es el de tu segundo ejemplo, convencer.

Si dices "He tricked/deceived/talked me into going to bed early" lo que estás diciendo es "_somehow_, he convinced me to go to bed early". Sería redundante decir "he convinced me into doing something".

De la misma manera, si preguntas (ask), no estás convenciendo, estás dejando a la voluntad del receptor si lo va a hacer o no y por lo tanto no encaja en esta estructura.

Verbos que se me ocurre, así a bote pronto, que puedan encajar son: trick, talk, push, coerce, coax, deceive, provoke, challenge... 

Un saludo,

Bark

PS. Cuando se te ocurra un ejemplo, búscalo en google entre comillas y mira a ver cuántos resultados tiene y si los resutados que aparecen tienen el sentido que buscas. No es 100% seguro pero te puede ayudar a hacerte una idea.


----------



## loureed4

Gracias Bark,

   LLevas razón en lo de "ask"

   En cuanto a "convince" , entonces, si "he convinced me into doing something". es awkward, ¿cómo podría decir: Me convenció para que hiciera los homeworks ? . Quizás: "He convinced me TO do the homework" rather than "He convinced me into doing the homework" ?

Gracias por el consejo acerca del uso de las comillas para google!


----------



## Bark

loureed4 said:


> Gracias Bark,
> 
> LLevas razón en lo de "ask"
> 
> En cuanto a "convince" , entonces, si "he convinced me into doing something". es awkward, ¿cómo podría decir: Me convenció para que hiciera los homeworks ? . Quizás: "He convinced me TO do the homework" rather than "He convinced me into doing the homework" ?
> 
> Gracias por el consejo acerca del uso de las comillas para google!



Sí, "he convinced me to do my homework" es correcto.


----------



## loureed4

Gracias Bark!


----------



## Wandering JJ

Hi Loureed,

I've come up with some more "to VERB somebody into doing something" verbs, but cannot find a common link, except that several of them are equivalent to _convencer/persuadir_. First, I was never very happy with "deceive sb to do something" and now I know why! The usual verbs would be "trick" and "fool" rather than "deceive". Essentially they have the same meaning.

My list so far for VERB is:

talk
trick
fool
push
badger
rush
goad
force
press
cajole
scare
shame
panic

Some of thses VERBs can also be used with your alternative construction: "to VERB sb to do something".

If you ever find a common thread for the words in the list (and I'm sure there are quite a few others not listed) then please let us know. All I can say is that they are all a way of MAKING somebody do something by different means.

Hasta luego.
JJ


----------



## loureed4

Thanks a lot Wandering!

   You made me think...ultimately, aren't they the same thing?, these two structures:

1- They tricked/fooled/deceived/pressed/pushed/rushed me *into* doing/believing/selling/thinking/studying that.
2- They tricked/fooled/deceived/pressed/pushed/rushed me *to *do/believe/sell/think/study that.

I find them similar! ,  , because in both cases the guy does what the other/s want/s him/her/them to. 

I am all mixed up now, but thanks a lot for your amazing reply!!


----------



## Wandering JJ

Essentially, yes, but you can't use them all with the "*to*" construction.

Only the following also work in your pattern #2: forced, pressed, pushed - and I'm not sure about 'pushed'.

I'll keep thinking!


----------



## loureed4

mmm...really interesting Wandering JJ!

So, They tricked/fooled/deceived me to study/sell/buy that  ....these are not right? . This sounds really interesting, I took for granted they were right.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Exactly, _they tricked/fooled me into studying/selling/buying ...

_


----------



## loureed4

Wow!!, eso es realmente difícil Wandering. Probably I'll get it right through exposure, but I am 99% sure but many, many Spanish would use it with "to", mostly because for us that structure (into + gerund) is difficult to take in. I haven't heard it at all when speaking with my friends who are also studying English.

Really tough! 

Gracias!


----------

